# Neuer Virus verankert sich im BIOS



## computerbetrug.de (12 September 2011)

Die theoretische Möglichkeit wurde schon öfter diskutiert, jetzt scheint es nach Erkenntnissen aus China gelungen zu sein, einen Virus zu konstruieren, der sich im BIOS verankert und damit sogar die Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems übersteht. Selbst durch einen Festplattentausch wäre dem Virus nicht beizukommen.
Das BIOS ist der Bereich des Rechners, der beim Systemstart zuallererst eingelesen wird. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist noch kein Betriebssystem und erst Recht kein Virenscanner aktiv. Damit wird eine Reinigung sehr effektiv verhindert.
Der Trick: beim Systemstart sorgt der Virus im BIOS dafür, dass Schadcode im Master Boot Record platziert wird, der das System beim Start neu infiziert, falls das noch nicht geschehen ist. Damit bringt selbst der Austausch einer Festplatte keine Hilfe (der MBR einer neuen Festplatte würde beim ersten Start verseucht).
Da jeder BIOS-Hersteller andere Mechanismen nutzt um das BIOS zu verändern, ist ein universeller Schädling schwer zu programmieren. Aktuell funktioniert der Schädling nur mit BIOS des Herstellers Award.

Zum Artikel auf heise.de


----------



## Devilfrank (13 September 2011)

Symantec liefert eine Analyse.
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/bios-threat-showing-again

Hier zeigt sich, dass die aktuellen Windows-Systeme (Vista64 und W7) durch die Kernel-Protection geschützt sind, da hier der Austausch der Zugriffsroutinen an fehlenden Rechten scheitert. WXP/2003 und älter können diesen Schutz nicht bieten und sind somit betroffen.


----------

